# iMac G5, superdrive 8x et DVD-R Apple 4x : il n'en veut pas !



## gaetan (5 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Travaillant actuellement sur un iMac G5 neuf, je cherche à graver des DVD-R Apple 4x achetés l'année dernière sur l'AppleStore : un message m'informe qu'il ne peut graver sur ce media. Hors, j'avais en stock un vieux DVD-R Apple 2x qui, lui, a été gravé sans souci. Je précise que l'iMac nouvelle cuvée a un graveur superdrive 8x. J'ai essayé les deux boîtes de DVD 4x vierges et il n'en veut aucun. Souci de support vierge ? Mieux vaut-il utiliser des DVD-R Apple 8x ?


----------



## MarcMame (5 Août 2005)

Mieux vaut contacter l'AppleStore pour te les faire échanger...


----------



## kemp (7 Août 2005)

Il doit y avoir un problême sur le super driver de l'iMac G5.
Mon cas. 
-Si je grave un DVD à partir de iDVD, celui-ci est lisble sur l'iMac et sur un powermac G4 (Pioneer 106). mais n'est pas lisible sur un lecteur de salon.
-Le même fichier graver sur le G4 est lisible sur le G5 et sur le lecteur de salon.
-Le G5 rejette les DVD de la marque Commodore le même disque rejetté est accepté par le G4.
- Un DVD-RW (JVC) une fois éffacé est rejetté par le G5 mais accepté par le G4.

Ayant contacter le sevice après-vente de Apple, ceux-ci ont semble-t-il connaissance du problême et recherche la solution (contacter les afin d'accélérer cette mise à jour).
Solution d'attente proposée : Créer un fichier "image disk" puis de graver via "utilitaire disk".


----------



## Duroc (7 Août 2005)

kemp a dit:
			
		

> Il doit y avoir un problême sur le super driver de l'iMac G5.
> Mon cas.
> -Si je grave un DVD à partir de iDVD, celui-ci est lisble sur l'iMac et sur un powermac G4 (Pioneer 106). mais n'est pas lisible sur un lecteur de salon.
> -Le même fichier graver sur le G4 est lisible sur le G5 et sur le lecteur de salon.
> ...


 
Ca m'inquiète énormément ce que tu dis.   
Je suis en "pré-switch" vers un imac, et l'une de mes tâches courantes sur un micro est de faire des DVD pour les lire sur des platines de salon. Alors s'il y a un probléme sur les imac, je vais m'orienter vers une autre machine (PowerMac.)


----------



## kemp (8 Août 2005)

Bonjour Duroc,
Ne fait surtout pas cela, cet iMac est génial et ce problême, ils vont le résoudre.
Ce n'est que plaisir avec cet iMac G5.
Le lecteur/graveur d'origine installé est un Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-KOAL, il y aurait déjà là une contradiction, puisque le superdriver est annoncé gravant aussi les DVD + R.
Je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de tester la solution d'attente proposée, mais vu la bonne volonté rencontré auprès du sevice après-vente je ne m'inquiète pas trop.


----------



## Duroc (8 Août 2005)

kemp a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Duroc,
> Ne fait surtout pas cela, cet iMac est génial et ce problême, ils vont le résoudre.
> Ce n'est que plaisir avec cet iMac G5.
> Le lecteur/graveur d'origine installé est un Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-KOAL, il y aurait déjà là une contradiction, puisque le superdriver est annoncé gravant aussi les DVD + R.
> Je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de tester la solution d'attente proposée, mais vu la bonne volonté rencontré auprès du sevice après-vente je ne m'inquiète pas trop.


 
D'accord avec toi Kemp, l'imac est une superbe machine....mais ce problème de DVD est inquiétant.
Quand as-tu acheté ton imac ? Comment connaitre la marque du graveur ? (il me semble que les imac actuels avaient un Matsushita).


----------



## gaetan (8 Août 2005)

> Marcmame : je vais suivre ton conseil et contacter l'AppleStore. 

Apparemment et d'après l'auto-diagnostique Apple, le Superdrive fonctionne puisqu'il lit les dvd et les grave (dvd-r Apple 2x mais pas 4x).

Pour info, cet iMac récent est équipé d'un Matshita DVD-R UJ-845.


----------



## Duroc (8 Août 2005)

gaetan a dit:
			
		

> > Marcmame : je vais suivre ton conseil et contacter l'AppleStore.
> 
> Apparemment et d'après l'auto-diagnostique Apple, le Superdrive fonctionne puisqu'il lit les dvd et les grave (dvd-r Apple 2x mais pas 4x).
> 
> Pour info, cet iMac récent est équipé d'un Matshita DVD-R UJ-845.


 
gaetan, mise à part ton problème de DVD Apple, les DVD que tu parviens à graver sont-ils lisibles sur une platine de salon ?
Merci.


----------



## gaetan (8 Août 2005)

> duroc : je n'ai pas encore testé la gravure de films sous iDvd mais cela n'a aucune raison de ne pas fonctionner.

Mon problème est résolu : j'ai téléphoné à l'AppleStore qui m'a renvoyé vers l'AppleCare. 

Je suis tombé sur un technicien très sympa qui m'a fait faire une batterie de tests. Un ingénieur lui avait donné une astuce hallucinante qui avait marché sur un Powerbook et nous l'avons donc essayé sur mon iMac. Je précise que je suis sous Tiger 10.4.2. 
Rappel des faits : je peux graver sur des dvd-r Apple 2x mais pas sur les 4x. 
Nous avons créé une autre session. Et dans celle-ci, la gravure marchait ! Mais pas dans la mienne, pourtant administrateur. 
Puis toujours dans la session nouvellement créée, nous sommes allés dans préférences système > international > déplacé la langue Espagnol en première position puis remis Français en première position. Retour dans ma session, suppression de la session test, et là la gravure avec dvd-r 4x Apple fonctionne !
C'est ce que l'on appelle un mystère informatique ! En tout cas, je souligne que c'est non seulement la première fois que j'appelle une hotline Apple mais aussi que je tombe sur un technicien aussi sympa.


----------



## kemp (13 Août 2005)

réponse à duroc
imacG5 du 20 juin 2005
graveur :

PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-K04L :

  Modèle :	PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-K04L
  Révision :	D441
  Disque amovible :	Non
  Protocole :	ATAPI
  Numéro de l?unité :	0
  Type de socket :	Interne


----------



## kemp (17 Septembre 2005)

bonjour Getan,
tes DVD sont-ils lisibles sur les lecteurs de salon ?
je suis toujours devant le même problême, l'imac me grave des DVD lisible par l'imac G5 et parfois sur certains lecteurs de salon -lisible sur Samsung, Bluesky illisible sur Sony, Panasonic, curieusement cependant ces 4 marques lisent chaque fois les intros (les thèmes de iDVD mais pas le film, celui est remplacé par un panneau bleu avec un logo DVD-ram).
Ayant acquit depuis un Powerbook G4, j'ai exactement le même problême lors de gravure que ce soit via iDVD ,image disk, ou Toast. Or les graveurs sont de marque différente, pioneer pour l'imac et matsushi (?) pour le powerbook.
Voilà bientôt 3 mois que cela dure et malgré mes appels et rappels à la hotline toujours pas de solutions.


----------



## gaetan (19 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour kemp,

Je te confirme que les dvd créés avec iDvd sont lisibles sur les lecteurs de salon. J'ai essayé plusieurs marques de lecteurs dont un "vieux" Panasonic A360 et tout passe sans problème.
Curieux ton problème, surtout sur deux modèles de mac différents : es-tu sûr que cela ne vient pas du film ?


----------



## bibibenate (22 Septembre 2005)

Je me joins à ce sujet..
J'ai acheté l'iMac G5 20' en partie "à cause" du graveur DVD annoncé à la Fnac comme DVD-/+ R/RW
parce que j'ai un gros stock de DVD+R et ne voulais pas en acheter de spécifiques.

Mais voià que maintenant équipé de cette superbe machine, Toast 6 me donne régulièrement des messages d'erreur quand je grave avec un DVD+R. Alors soi ça plante et je dois rebooter pour récup mon DVD coincé dans le SD. Soit g le message d'erreur "Illegal Request" code d'erreur etc.. mais mon DVD a apparement été bien gravé.
Je précise que c le même matsuchita que dans la discuss précédente.

Si vous en savez plus, MàJ du firmware etc, je suis preneur.

2ème petite question, ça m'évitera de créer un sujet. Lorsque je rippe un DVD avec MacTheRipper, je me retrouve avec deux dossiers: Audio_TS et Video_TS, pour en faire un DVD lisible sur une platine de salon, je dois gravr ces dossiers tels quels avec Toast en mode data ou en mode Vidéo.

Merci.


----------



## kemp (23 Septembre 2005)

Pour répondre, mes problêmes sont toujours identiques, toujours pas de solution.
Mes DVD sont parfois lisibles sur certaines marque puis la même gravure sur un autre DVD de même marque devient illisible, donc cela semble aléatoire.
Je viens également de constater que sur mon Powerbook  superdrive Matshiadvd-r la gravure de cd audio est illisible sur Sony Philips samsung panasonic. Le cd est uniquement lisible sur le Powerbook et sur le imacG5.

Contrairement à l'attitude du service après vente Apple qui me considère comme un cas isolé, il me semble que nous sommes plusieurs à rencontrer des problèmes avec leurs superdrivers.

Mais ne serait ce pas un problème dû à Tiger.
Y aurait-il un utilisateur possèdant les mêmes machines mais étant rester sous Panther ?


----------



## gaetan (30 Septembre 2005)

Suite au succès de la gravure de mes DVD-R Apple 4x lisibles sur les platines de salon, je me retrouve avec des DVD-R Apple 8x (les 4x Apple ne sont plus vendus) et là, mon film passe extrêmement mal sur ma platine de salon (vieille de 5 ans je vous l'accorde). Le même film gravé sur un DVD-R Apple 4x passe sans aucun problème. 

Est-ce que ma platine est trop vieille pour le DVD-R 8x ? Peut-être.

Est-ce dû au média lui-même ? Peut-être.

En fait, en comparant à l'oeil nu la gravure sur un DVD 4x et 8x, la différence est flagrante : des dégradés sur le 8x ne sont pas présents sur le 4x alors que c'est le même film.

Pour répondre à ta question Kemp, essaie déjà la gravure audio qui te pose problème sur un CD-R de type Verbatim et via iTunes en cochatn bien dans Préférences > Gravure : CD Audio et mets vitesse à 4x (meilleure compatibilité avec les platines audio). Là cela devrait passer dans tes platines CD.

Et j'ai bien l'impression que les DVD-R doivent être également gravés en 4x pour assurer un maximum de compatibilité dans les platines. Au-delà, seules les récentes peuvent les lire. Mais est-il possible de choisir une vitesse de gravure dans iDVD ?

Edit: après une recherche sur le net, il semblerait que la différence de tons sur le dvd-r 8x soit dû au Superdrive 8x mais que cela n'influe en rien sur la lecture.


----------



## gaetan (3 Octobre 2005)

J'ai testé mon DVD-R Apple 8x sur une platine de salon récente et cela passe sans problème.

De mon côté, je ne souhaite pas changer ma platine de salon, les 4x passent sans souci donc si des personnes ont des DVD-R Apple 4x à me vendre ou à échanger contre des 8x, qu'ils me contactent.


----------



## dakar (7 Octobre 2005)

bonjour, j'interviens dans votre intéressante discussion pour juste poser une question peut-être bête ( mais intéressée ! vu que j'envisage d'acheter un Imac G5 superdrive...) ; car on peut se demander  (étant néophyte sur la question DVD) si  sur un IMac G5 on doit obligatoirement utiliser des  DVD de marque Apple ??  Oui ou non ? peut-on se servir  aussi d'une autre marque, de vitesse 8x aussi , pour graver un DVD ??
 s'il y a tant de problèmes avec la gravure DVD par l'IMac G5, enfin  plutôt de problème de lecture ensuite ,  je me demande si je ne vais pas acheter un PWB G4  surperdrive  !!


----------



## MarcMame (8 Octobre 2005)

dakar a dit:
			
		

> sur un IMac G5 on doit obligatoirement utiliser des  DVD de marque Apple ??


Evidemment que non.



> s'il y a tant de problèmes avec la gravure DVD par l'IMac G5, enfin  plutôt de problème de lecture ensuite ,  je me demande si je ne vais pas acheter un PWB G4  surperdrive  !!


Il n'y a pas _tant de problèmes_ que ça. Les gens viennent ici essentiellement pour exposer leurs soucis, tu verras rarement des posts de gens qui viennent dire que tout va bien. Et pourtant, c'est la majoritée.... silencieuse.


----------



## lechneric (29 Octobre 2005)

Dans mon iMac G5, j'ai un Pioneer DVR-K04L et a chaque fois que je veux faire une copie de sauvegarde d'un cd du Pioneer vers un Plextor716 FW ou un Yam F1FW, il m'en plante pratiquement 1 sur 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Par contre du Plextor vers le F1 (ou l'inverse) pas un de jeté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Même en lecture je le trouve franchement moyen, il a du mal à reconnaître les supports   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et c'est la même chose pour les DVD

Possesseur de ce combo, avez-vous ces mêmes problèmes ? 

le débit en lecture est franchement médiocre, Toast me demande de réduire la vitesse de gravure car le débit de la source est insuffisant.

Pour exemple:
Pour installer Toast il suffit de le copier du cd sur le dd

Cette manip à prit 7m 30s sur l'iMac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et 2min 50 s sur l'iBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  itoo pour les graveurs externes

Existe t-il un moyen de connaître le débit d'un périphérique interne ou externe ??? 

@+


----------



## MarcMame (1 Novembre 2005)

lechneric a dit:
			
		

> Pour exemple:
> Pour installer Toast il suffit de le copier du cd sur le dd
> 
> Cette manip à prit 7m 30s sur l'iMac


Là, il y a un problème effectivement.
La copie à été effectué à partir du lecteur interne de l'iMac ? le DVR ?

Essaye de débrancher tous tes périphériques et recommence la copie pour voir si ça va mieux.


----------



## lechneric (29 Novembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Là, il y a un problème effectivement.
> 
> 
> La copie à été effectué à partir du lecteur interne de l'iMac ? *OUI*
> ...



@+


----------



## Nighteagle (4 Janvier 2006)

Par contre moi j'ai probléme different mais pas tant que çà. g un ImacG5 mac os X 10,4,3  un pionner k05 avec la revision Q523 et il y'a des moments ou le superdrive n'arrive pas a monter les dvd que je souhaite regardai, essentielement des originaux g pas encore testé des dvd+r. Je suis obligé de redémarrer mon Imac et tout repart normalement.  mais a part çà tout va nikel (pour rassurer les gens qui croient que l'imac est plein de probléme


----------

